# Synthetic or regular oil



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Always use synthetic if available for your application. Especially if you plan to keep the engine for eight years or so. Synthetics contain few impurities.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Although there is nothing wrong with after market oils, I'd never veer from Yamalube for the Yammie... Synthetic > Non-synthetic...


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

I will stop by one of the dealers this weekend and see what they have. Since I don't go out a lot I may go synthetic as I believe it would not break down as fast.


----------

